# Bitmap Fonts



## AshAsh (29. Dezember 2000)

Wo finde ich Bitmap Fonts?


----------



## kab00m (29. Dezember 2000)

Wie meinen? Ich weiss ned was du meinst...


----------



## AshAsh (29. Dezember 2000)

Na wo ich mir bitmap Fonts runterladen kann!


----------



## AshAsh (30. Dezember 2000)

ich brauche fonts die auch gut aussehen wenn siekleiner als 8 pixel sind wie zum beispiel die schrift im frame dieswer page:
http://www.gizmographix.de/gizmospage/english/news/news.html


----------



## kab00m (31. Dezember 2000)

*Weiss jetzt was du mienst...*

..aber, wieso sollen das Bitmapfonts sein? Fast alle fonts sehen gut aus, auch wenn sie kleiner als 8 pt sind...


----------



## froedi (15. Juni 2001)

*Da!*

hi!

auf folgenden sites findest du ausschließlich bitmat fonts zum
freien download:
http://www.hi-type.de/
http://www.ylw.mmtr.or.jp/~cooz-mk/bitmapmania/


----------



## froedi (15. Juni 2001)

na sowas, da bin ich wohl zu früh auf den auf den 'senden'-button
gekommen ... 

naja, da (siehe oben) solltest du auf jeden fall as finden!

gruß
froedi


----------



## Dorian Iten (15. Juni 2001)

für irgendwas gibts ja diese lustige "edit/delete" funktion..

.:döS:.


----------



## froedi (16. Juni 2001)

na jetzt, wo du es sagst ...
tut mir leid, dass ich noch nicht so lange in diesem forum hier bin,
als dass mir dieser button aufgefallen wäre.


froedi


----------



## Dorian Iten (16. Juni 2001)

hab ich gesehn, ist schon ok


----------



## Flame (27. Juni 2001)

*HIER HIER HIER*

schau mal unter:

http://www.neeneenee.de/pixel/old_ie_version.php3

unter link archiv>typography

dort findest du eine llinkliste mit zig links zu font ressourcen.
dort habe ich meine ganzen bitmap fonts her. sind ziemlich viele.

ausserdem ist die seite sowieso einen besuch wert.

cya


----------



## ghaleon (27. Juni 2001)

soweit ich weiss heißen diese fonts screenfonts
such halt mal unter dem stichwort


----------



## Flame (27. Juni 2001)

*hmm*

soweit ich weiß, heißt das bitmap fonts.
siehe: http://vmenu.free.fr/fonts/

dort steht auch, "i`m a bitmap font."

wenn du dir die bitmapfonts mal größer anguckst, siehst du auch warum.
was ist der unterschied zu tt fonts?

naja bitmap besagt, daß es einzelne bildpunkte sind.
entweder gesetzt oder nicht gesetzt.

mein tutorial ist noch im aufbau aba da kannste ja mal gucken:

http://www.deeboo.de/Corel7_Tutorial/

lass dich nicht von der 7 beirren. 10 folgt noch.

wenn ich dich jetzt nicht geärgert hab. 

cya


----------

